# Destin Sailfish



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Took a quick trolling trip out the pass about 5 miles out this morning looking for kings and started off with a few nice ones in the 15-20 lb range. We also hooked up to some fun Bonita and an 8 lb mahi mahi. On the way back in we threw out a stretch 20 in about 70 feet of water as we headed back to the pass and hooked in to what we estimate was a 70+ lb sailfish. 




























Took the angler about 35 minutes to land him and we got to see about 15 nice jumps.

After circling the boat about 6 times my first mate did a good job ofwiring and billinghim.










After taking a few quick pics we released him to be caught another day.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

He's a longfellow.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

NO WAY!!!!!!!!

Holy crap Blake, nice job bro!!!!! Man that's awesome


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice !!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that is about as good as it gets , way to go.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!! That is awesome. Damn that is a little short trip you will always remember..


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats man. Awesome pics.That is my dream fish to catch. I can't wait til I get one.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, nice pics and that's a good sized Sail.........


----------

